# Goodbye Google Tags



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I know that some of you have/are using the Google Tags products. I have tried it in the past with minimal results.

Well, today Google announced that they're ending the program. Just a heads up if you were still planning on pursuing this.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What exactly are tags? Is that the local area with the red balloons? So does that mean the local section going away? If so SWEET!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

no, they were tags that would show up on the local map.. you could have different "things" on the tags, say "come see my site" or "I want to work for less than minimum wage hire me".. whatever you wanted to put..


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Not they were not the balloons. They were little extra snippets you had to pay extra for (25/month) that, as n8 has pointed out, could include a promotional message.


----------

